# New kayaker



## TexasFisher (Jun 25, 2011)

What do you recommend for a rookie that can't spend hundreds??


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome! Id try out the duct tape kayak:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/kayak-tight-budget-91599/

other than that id troll the forums and craigslist.


----------



## TexasFisher (Jun 25, 2011)

Does the duct tape kayak actually with stand waves hitting it and going out right off the beach


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanna spend 300 dollars? I have a future beach 144 its not top of the line, but its in good shape and its way better than anything else in this price range. 12 feet long, green and fully set up ready to go


----------



## TexasFisher (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you email me pics please!? [email protected]


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## TexasFisher (Jun 25, 2011)

What kind of rod holders could you put on a pelican pursuit 100 kayak. They're on sale at academy for $160 but no rod holders


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

TexasFisher said:


> What kind of rod holders could you put on a pelican pursuit 100 kayak. They're on sale at academy for $160 but no rod holders


dude... you would be better off just getting a good surf rod. Those pursuits are made for toying around in calm water. If your on a tight budget, keeping checking craigslist and this forum. Something will come up.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

i've got a great starter kayak for 300, i know it's not as cheap as the pursuit but he's right those things aren't what you need. Mine is a future beach 144 angler edition, all the fixins. life jacket, paddle, rod holders anchor system included. by the time you fixed up the pursuit you'd be in for 300 anyhow. It's not the fastest one out there but it's stable and in great condition, it's been good to me i just upgraded and don't use it anymore


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

hahahah sorry forgot i already offered that to you!


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

TexasFisher said:


> What kind of rod holders could you put on a pelican pursuit 100 kayak. They're on sale at academy for $160 but no rod holders


 The rod holders were 2 isles over for about $5 each. i set mine up with these.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Seriously a fully rigged 12 ft kayak for $300 trumps a 10 ft. sit inside with rod holders of any kind any day. You just cannot get a sit on top for much less than $300 rigged. My first 2 kayaks were a pelican 10 ft. for my son, then a pelican 12" castaway for me, which in turn I gave to my wife and she still fishes from it. My next one for me was a kingfish 12 with more width and weight carrying ability, that I rigged out and went out in the gulf with many times. I sold it and got my xfactor for big water and any other kind of water for that matter. So again a 12ft. kayak fully rigged is an awsome deal for 3 bills.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I sold that kayak guys, thanks for the interest. That's the fastest I ever sold anything i wasn't really "tryin" to sell. haha. thanks again.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

darn does anyone have something similar to that for sale?


----------

